# Pops brine question?



## meyerwelding (Jun 30, 2015)

If you were to put two table spoons of #1 cure in one gallon would it still be safe? Had 22lbs of belly bacon in thought I did two gallon batch but only gallon was left afeter 14 days still fully sumereged.sounds like pops brine is 42ppm so would it still be safe on one gallon? Thanks nathan


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I would say your good.   As you know pops brine is lite on cure.


----------



## meyerwelding (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks just wanted to make sure!


----------

